# Snack ideas?



## Jess4rmBoston (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I'm Jess. I don't have IBS myself, but recently my little sister was
diagnosed with IBS-A. She's been suffering IBS symptoms for years, so
she's glad to have finally ruled out other causes, but I think she's
also feeling a bit overwhelmed and scared. You guys have provided such
great info on these forums that I thought I might reach out to you for
a little advice on how to help her.

She knows she needs to change her eating habits, and her biggest
problem is snack food. I don't live close to her, but love to cook,
and want to send her some on-the-go treats that will make her symptoms
better, not worse.* Do you have any great snack recipes you could share*
*with me? I'd appreciate anything you'd have to offer.*

Thanks so much!

-Jess

P.S. I'd also love to hear of IBS-friendly entree recipes. I'm trying
to encourage her to cook more! =)


----------



## GrumbleGuts (May 3, 2014)

Hi Jess!

I don't know if you're still looking for ideas or not. Though this may be belated, I've had IBS-A for about 13 years so I know how rough that can be.

Foods and snacks on the go really depend on your sister's individual sensitivities to foods, so for example, she may be able to eat dairy products as compared to grains, etc. Honestly, it really helps to keep a food journal of everything you eat, when you eat, etc. to help rule out some of those 'triggers' as we call them.

For me personally, these are just some basic snacks I've tried (You can find these in Walmart, Giant, Target etc.):

-Baked! Lays Chips

-Baked! Tostitos Chips

-Pretzels

-Freeze-Dried Fruits

-Cereals

-Cheese sticks

-Carrots/ Celery and PB2 (powdered peanut butter, low in fat)

-Grapes, berries, bananas etc.

-No sugar added fruit cups

-Trail mixes without chocolate

-Chobani greek yogurt (not very on-the-go, but yummy and filling)

-Jerky

-Rice Thins/ Nut Thins crackers with hummus or PB2

-Air-Popped popcorn

-Fruit Smoothies (with or without yogurt, protein powder, etc.)

-Rice Cakes (with or without various toppings!)

-Graham crackers

-saltines

-pumpkin/ sunflower seeds

-banana chips

-tolerable chips and mild salsa

These are not as healthy, but I was able to tolerate. Again, this is not for everyone:

-"Starkist tuna lunch kits"

-"Austin reduced fat cheddar cheese and peanut butter cracker sandwiches"

-"Fig Newtons"

-Animal Crackers

-Mini no sugar added apple pies

Here are also some easy meal ideas I've done and found:

*Egg Tortilla*

Scramble eggs/ egg whites, add in veggies and/ or cooked meats if desired, throw it all in a tortilla wrap and voila!

*Lazy Tuna Wrap*

Open up a can of tuna, add some shredded lettuce & shredded carrrots and wrap it in a tortilla (or deli meats, cooked meats, seafood, etc.)

*Chicken N' Rice Soup*

Start by cooking your rice. While that's going, have out a frozen chicken fillet (or more) and cook according to directions. Once the rice is done, drain out any excess water and add broth, frozen/canned mixed veggies, and the chicken when it's done cooking. You can also add any herbs you like here as well or leave it plain.

*Rice Breakfast*

Cook rice and drain out excess water. Place in a single serve bowl, add milk (I use unsweetened almond), desired fruit, nuts, cinnamon, and/ or maple syrup. You don't need to be exact, just add a little dash or so and there's breakfast!

*PB&Banana Sandwich*

*Loaded Baked Potato *(You can add whatever you like. Salmon, chives, and plain greek yogurt is great!)

*French Dip Sandwiches http://snappygourmet.com/2011/03/24/snappy-dinner-french-dip/ *

(Just use low fat cheese, or exclude if not tolerable)

*Freezer Burritos http://shutterbean.com/2009/make-your-own-freezer-burritos/*

Those are just some general ideas of simple easy snacks and meals. Again, this is just based on my own experience so she may have triggers that I don't. Also with IBS recipes, you generally want to stay low fat. These ideas are just a general idea of what she could try. I hope that helps you.

GG


----------



## Berry Boy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Jess. I myself have had IBS-A since I was born and now I'm 32. Below are 2 listings of snacks. 1 is what I have been sticking with and the other is what I stay away from.

*Healthy*

Strawberries

Raspberries

Grapes

Oranges

Baked Lays

Tostitos with Wholly Guacamole

Homemade smoothies

1 bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch

Raw coconut

Carrots

Peanut butter sandwich with orange marmalade

*Unhealthy*

More than 10 walnuts, almonds, or pistachios

1 bowl of Cheerios

wheat crackers

Make sure when she is snacking that she has fluids to help the digestion. The best way to go is either a bottle of water or freshly brewed iced tea with some lemon juice in it.


----------

